# Hydroconquest on Nato



## Mabs18

Decided to put my Hydroconquest on a nato strap, and to be honest, I don't think im going to switch it back to the steel for a long time :-!.

here is a pic, sorry its iphone quality ill try to take better ones after work.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

I prefer the solid color NATOs, but that one looks good :-!


----------



## corruptor

I agree, HC on nato is sweet. Here's mine:


----------



## claydd

Thanks for posting these pics, guys. I've been super curious what mine would look like on my nato (i have the exact same combination), but the bracelet is tough for me to get off, I don't want to terribly gauge my caseback fiddling with it. 

And now that I can see it...it doesn't really work for me. I consider my hydroconquest kind of a "dress diver" and the nato is so utilitarian and casual. I don't really like to see omegas and rolexes on nato's either, even if it's plain black. Rubber doesn't bother me though. I wish Longines had a OEM rubber strap for non-chrono hydroconquests.

I usually keep my white seiko samurai on my nato instead of the bracelet and it looks fantastic.


----------



## THI

Looks greate!


----------



## ptben

My conquest with a bond nato, it's sooo comfortable.


----------



## Elliot M

Wow they look great. What size nato strap did you use 20mm or 22?


----------



## ptben

Elliot M said:


> Wow they look great. What size nato strap did you use 20mm or 22?


Mine's a 22mm. Fits nicely without looking squished between the lugs. I think 20mm would look weird, having that 1mm of springbar poking out.


----------



## Mabs18

I used a 22mm also, it fits perfect.



Elliot M said:


> Wow they look great. What size nato strap did you use 20mm or 22?


----------



## blasdan

Wow. Those look pretty nice. I wouldn't have imagined it would look that good together.


----------



## shaferwatch

Very nice! I'm going to have to grab a nato for mine now! :-!


----------



## atchoum




----------



## Ultraman

The Hydroconquest looks right on home with the NATOs.:-!


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Does look very nice.


----------



## hammy86

It looks very good. 

Would love to see the hydroconquest on a black nato though. Think it will look very stealth and cool.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Great looking band! Where can you buy these?


----------



## flyingpicasso

That is such a classic look--I wouldn't go back to the bracelet either. The nato gives that watch a very casual-cool vibe. Great choice!


----------



## p3rsmag

For the life of me, can't seem to take out the band.. had a spring bar tool but its really hard to pry it out.. any sussgestions?


----------



## deraj090

Mabs18 said:


> Decided to put my Hydroconquest on a nato strap, and to be honest, I don't think im going to switch it back to the steel for a long time :-!.


Looks great! Wearing my 41mm Auto on a steel bracelet now. A question for you -- given the weight of the face, do you find it feels unbalanced on a light strap like a Nato?


----------



## watch_hor

Well done OP, looks great. Wish I thought of this before I sold mine o| I mainly sold it due to the bracelet, never really liked the polished center links, hard to get a good fit, non tapered bracelet and a huge clasp all were a deal breaker for me. If I ever pick up a Hydro again (and I may after seeing these) its going on a NATO!


----------



## NickJacobLee

deraj090 said:


> Looks great! Wearing my 41mm Auto on a steel bracelet now. A question for you -- given the weight of the face, do you find it feels unbalanced on a light strap like a Nato?


This was my finding upon fitting my Hydroconquest Chrono auto on Natos. It just didn't feel right as half my wrist feels like a feather while the other half with the watch head felt like there was a stone pushing my wrist down. Back on bracelet and it felt much better.


----------



## SergeP

Good day
Can you let me know where i can purchase NATO strap for my HYdroconquest 39mm?

Thank you. 

Decided to put my Hydroconquest on a nato strap, and to be honest, I don't think im going to switch it back to the steel for a long time :-!.

here is a pic, sorry its iphone quality ill try to take better ones after work.


----------

